# Burmese Squat frogs?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

my local shop have said they can get these in for £5 what are they and how do i care for them?
Many thanks Ryan...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Calluella guttulata. They're a Microhylid imported from Vietnam, I'd try keeping them as for Kaloula pulchra.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They look pretty cute- not many pictures/care sheets available, though.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Heres a linke to a care sheet i made-http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...urmese-squat-frog-care-sheet.html#post9310193


----------

